# Tried Nosework tonight for the first time!



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.thedogtrainingsecret.com/blog/nose-work-1-introduction-nose-games/

I used that site for reference, and Sydney successfully completed all 7 steps! I used the fat free pup-eronies, little pieces instead of popcorn. I don't usually give her those, but they are -extremely- high value and worked awesome! Sydney learned SO fast! I only needed to guide her a little when I started hiding stuff up higher than floor level, but she picked up on it quickly and didn't need help towards the end. I may have found an activity she's great at and it doesn't involve being around other dogs! 

I also hid some pieces inside a 12 pack soda box and took a video of her trying to get it out. Nothing special, but I wanted to see how much determination she had first before trying the nose work. So proud of her.  And ignore my annoying laugh, she kept getting her head stuck and I found it hilarious... lol







I'll take a video of her finding stuff next time I do it when the house is cleaner and she's a little more adapted to it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats hilarious and so cute-- the look on her face is like, really I am allowed to tear into this Box? Really?

I think my Layla would like nosework too (she does it all the time, informally)-- last time we were waiting in line at the mobile vet vaccine clinic-- she took me over to a pile of old cardboard boxes waiting to be picked up -- and nosed around til found one box and pawed and pawed at it... it had a dog treat in it ( I realized later they were old dog food and biscuit boxes,from the pet store we were in front of, the smell must have been tantalizing)....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Do you have access to any classes near you? Or are you going to try it by yourself?

Watson loved the seminar we did and immediately got the idea. We signed up for a class starting 5/28 and I'm really excited. I like that it's something I can train myself and just do for fun once I learn the basics.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> That's awesome! Do you have access to any classes near you? Or are you going to try it by yourself?
> 
> Watson loved the seminar we did and immediately got the idea. We signed up for a class starting 5/28 and I'm really excited. I like that it's something I can train myself and just do for fun once I learn the basics.


I honestly don't think so. We have a couple dog training facilities, but I don't think there are any that have specific classes for nose work. I'll have to keep looking! For now I'm going to rely on the internet, and here (the forums) for tips and get the basics down. It's a lot of fun and Sydney seems to enjoy it! It helps that she's so incredibly food motivated, haha.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, Watson is also extremely food motivated, as well as motivated to hunt/track things by scent. In the seminar, for the second find the woman put pretty much my whole baggie of meatballs (or what was left) in the box. When Watson found it he dove it and I was pulling it out of the box and away from him when she said "Make sure to let him eat in the box, so he gets the reward there." 

Uh, lady, he just ate most of a bag of cut up meatballs. I think he's been rewarded enough. lol She wasn't close enough to see how he had inhaled the entire bag in the time it took me to walk the length of my leash and get to him.


----------

